# fuzzy mice



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

200 for $40 good deal, 60 min round trip


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I got 300+ chicks for $50 a while back.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

Is it a good deal, sorry it was a question my fault. Are fuzzy's enough protein or are they made of mostly water and fat?


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuzzies are decent, 20 cents a piece is a good deal, think I get mine for 70 cents a piece. I dust mine with calcium powder. 

I'm feeding my water monitor fuzzies now.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 5, 2011)

turkey is cheaper then fuzzys, i dont want to give an inferior protein.


----------



## james.w (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuzzies are more complete than turkey.


----------

